# Pot Roast Recipe?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently I made Rick Bayliss' recipe for Mexican Pork Pot Roast http://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/view?recipeID=22 - many yummies! Soon after, a friend brought by some store bought pot roast - not many yummies - it was awful.

Now I want to make a pot roast, and would love a good recipe - something that may be a little out of the ordinary would be ideal, although any tried and true recipe would be welcome. Any ideas?

shel


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

Not at all exotic, but my go-to is straight comfort food. My Mom's recipe:

Preheat oven to 325F.
4 lb. pot roast (chuck, blade, whatever wandered by)
2 large "Spanish" onions, sliced
1/4 c. water
carrots and potatoes
salt and peppper

Salt and pepper the roast well on all sides. Cover the bottom of a dutch oven with a thin layer of oil, place over medium heat until of drop of water added to it dances around and spits.

Brown the roast thoroughly on all sides. Remove roast and drain any leftover oil. Add a layer of sliced onions (half of total) to bottom of dutch oven, replace the roast on top of them and put the remainder of the onion on top (no, they won't all fit. Whatever winds up on the sides of the roast is fine.). Add the water, cover and place in the oven. Cook for about 3 to 3 1/2 hours. Add your potatoes (medium-sized, cut in quarters) and carrots (peeled and cut about 3 inches long, halved or quartered depending on their thickness), recover and place back in oven for another hour or so, until the veggies are done. Pull everything out and make gravy with the juices if you're so inclined, or just defat the juice and pour it over the sliced meat.

For my husband's version of comfort food, add some bay leaves to the above. I do another one where I spread a good hot horseradish on the meat after browning and, instead of water, use a 1/4 cup of Guinness. Or lots and lots of garlic and a 1/2 cup of good burgundy is really nice.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks so much - granted, the recipe's not exotic, but it has provided "food for thought."

scb


----------



## praties (Dec 7, 2005)

I know, sorry. To me, pot roast is something for wet, rainy days when even chewing too much seems like an effort and a nice "falls apart when you look at it" pot roast just seems right. Being a first generation American Swede, Mom didn't do "exotic" when it came to cooking anything, except things involving flour. I can give you a killer German Sour Cream Twist cookie recipe, her Thumbprint and Spritz cookies and cinnamon rolls were to die for and my husband won't eat any pancakes except for my Swedish ones--Mom again. But you reminded me of her, shirt covered with flour, encouraging me to bake and you gave me a smile. Thank you for that.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say my mine is exotic either -

s&p, heavy browning
reconstitute dried mushrooms; morels if you got 'em
use liquor in pot + chopped dried & fresh mushroom
smidgen cayenne to taste
2-3 bay leaf
onion
leek
carrot
parsnip
turnip
potato
garlic if you like it
use beer for about 1/2 liquid

I think it's the parsnips that add one of those "hmmm, smacksmack,,,, what is that?" effect


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There's no reason to apologize for the recipe. So it ain't "exotic." But it looks good and tasty, and it will add something to what I already know. What more can a guy ask for <LOL> Some garlic, wine or beef stock, (beer and maybe a couple-three hot peppers for a little kick), and Bob's your uncle (I love that expression). Thanks for the inspiration and motivation.

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I didn't ask for exotic .... thanks. I've saved the recipe.

scb


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Take the basic pot roast recipe and cut small slits in it. Stuff with garlic and scallion and season with cayenne pepper. Sear and roast as normal with root veggies.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Doh! I just typed in a recipe and got a server error when I tried to post it. I hate computers. By the way, I was a sys admin for the U of Utah Computer Science department for a quarter of a century. So when I say I hate computers, I *know* what I am saying.

Anyway, here we go again.

Get a packer cut beef brisket, 8 - 12 pounds, whatever is available. Hopefully you have a roasting pan that can hold it. Thickly slice 3 - 4 yellow onions, peel them if you feel the need to do so, but at least cut the roots off. Layer them on the brisket in the pan. Get a can of chipotles in adobo sauce, dump them into the pan. Clean a pound or two of mushrooms, halve, quarter, depending on size, throw them in. Remove any loose paper from two heads of garlic, in they go. Yes, heads, not cloves.

Cover and put into a 175 - 200 F oven for 10 - 12 hours.

Remove brisket from pan and put on a platter. Be careful, it will likely be falling apart at this time and chunks may try to escape and jump on the floor. Your cats and dogs would love you, though.

There are a few options at this point. You can spoon some of the liquid in the pan as is over slices of brisket. You can use some of the copious amounts of fat rendered out to make a roux and a rich, thick gravy. Perhaps puree the veggies for a sauce.

You could just dump all that goodness into your garbage disposal, dust bin or what have you and grab that catsup bottle out of the fridge. Of course, such an action would mean that the ChefTalk community would disavow any acknowledgement of your existence, or at least poke fun at your culinary skills. Enjoy that quarter pounder and fries.

mjb.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Never heard of such a thing ... just curious - what is it? 

The rest of the recipe/technique is similar to what I've done when making "Texas kettle bbq brisket."

shel


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Packer cut is the flat and point attached to each other. All the fat is also left on. Its a popular BBQ cut.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh - sounds like it's pretty much the whole brisket. Thanks!

scb


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

truthfully this was grandmas recipe but I think she got it from her Hadassah ladies group in the 70's. Family favorite for many years and I still use it for catering occasionally when more hearty food is called for.


what ever type of beef cut you like
we have used brisket, top round, bottom round you name it, just keep meat in one big piece

1 pkge liptons or no name brand onion soup mix
2 cans of cranberry sauce 
1/4 cup or more to taste of brown sugar
small can of tomato paste 

you need an oversized piece of heavy duty tin foil as you are going to totally encase the meat and above ingredients so that it cooks in the sealed package


place meat on tin foil
dump rest of ingredients on top (no need to mix really)
and bake in oven for amount of time neccessary for weight of meat

cook at 300 degrees F (low and slow)

best to make day before 
then when meat has cooled slice either thick or thin depending on your preference and place in baking pan with juices/gravy that has formed in tin foil. Reheat in gravy and serve.
delish...


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

I prefer to do it with my Crockpot. Use a good piece of beef bottom of the round (or whatever)...about 3 pounds, more or less. Give that piece a good rub-down with salt and pepper and brown on all sides in bacon fat & olive oil in a pot on stove-top. Put your peeled carrots, onions, garlic cloves, celery stalks with some of the green leaves attached onto the bottom of the Crockpot. Also, I have used small unpeeled potatoes (Youkon Gold, or red). Could also use parsnips or turnips, if desired. 

The vegetables serve as a bed for the pot roast, so place the browned meat on top of the vegies. Sprinkle an envelope of Lipton's Onion Soup mix over the meat. Add a can of beef broth, and/or a can of cream of mushroom soup, or cream of celery soup. Cover the Crockpot, set on high and you can forget it for the next 7 or 8 hours! At times I add some sauteed mushrooms at the very end.

This will make a whole lot of liquid, so during the last half hour (or so) of cooking, I ladel out some into a small sauce pan and add enough AP flour (also seasonings) to thicken all of the juices in the Crockpot. Return this mixture back into Crockpot. You will have losts of gravy for reheating the meat for subsequent meals, and for mashed potatoes. I use some of that left over gravy by adding to tomato sauce when we have a saghetti meal....turns tomato sauce into a delicious meat flavored sauce.

Anything left over can be frozen.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Tigerwoman, Lisbet ....

Thanks for jumping in with your suggestions. I've never cooked with soup mixes. It seems like an odd thing to do, but after doing afew searches it seems to be quite common. I never would have thought to do that - may need to try it some time.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you or some of the other folks are still around Shel:

I love simple adobo and what typically goes with it, referring to teamfat's comment.  We recently explored comfort-style PR's in the recent Pot Roast Cooking post.  Condensed cream of mushroom and Lipton's onion soup were some base ingredients, along with various alchoholic liquids, and selecting a cut of meat.  I replaced the Lipton's with fresh onion crisps made in the oven, it was KILLER!

Rick


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

shel, google Ina Garten's "Company Pot Roast" and look it over.  I've used the recipe many times...always great.  It makes a TON of sauce which is delicious, but you can easily cut back on the amounts if you like.

Also, this is another version I use...amounts are approximate.  If desired, you can use all beef stock instead of the wine.

Boneless chuck roast (approx. 3 1/2 lbs.) 
Salt and pepper 
Olive oil (2-3 T.)
Beef stock (1 1/2 to cups)
Dry red wine (1 1/2 cups) 
Chopped parsley (1/4 cup) 
1 large onion, chopped 
3-4 carrots (1-inch chunks) 
8 small potatoes, cut into thirds 
2 cups canned Italian plum tomatoes, with juice 
1 cup chopped celery 

Preheat oven to 325. 

Season roast well with salt and pepper. Heat olive oil in a heavy casserole, sear roast for several minutes on each side, browning well. 

Pour in stock, wine, parsley and more salt/pepper to taste. Stir in onions, carrots, potatoes, tomatoes and celery. Liquid in casserole should just cover vegetables. Add additional beef stock, if necessary. Bring to a simmer on top of the stove, cover and bake in center of oven for 2 to 2 1/2 hours. 

Uncover and cook a little longer, until meat is very tender, maybe another hour or so, basting frequently.  Transfer meat to serving platter with vegetables and put some of the sauce on top.  Pass remaining sauce in gravy boat.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Shel was banned from the site years ago.


----------



## skyler (Jan 27, 2014)

thx, Ishbel...I need to pay more attention to dates!  Oh well...it's still good pot roast.


----------



## ronit bajaj (Jun 23, 2014)

Pot Roast Recipe - You can make this recipe at your home by following our some easy tips:-

*Ingredients For Pot Roast:-*

- 1 onion, chopped
- 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
- 2 cloves garlic, minced
- 2 teaspoons olive oil
- 4 pounds boneless chuck roast
- 2 bay leaves
- 1 teaspoon salt

*Directions*

Now you preheat the oven to 325 degrees F.

Heat the heavy Dutch oven on top of the stove over medium-high heat. Add oil, and sear meat in the center of the pan for 4 minutes. Turn meat over with tongs; sear all sides for 3 to 4 minutes on each side. Remove meat from pan. Arrange onion, garlic, and 1 bay leaf in the bottom of the pan, and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Return meat to pan, place remaining bay leaf on top of meat, and cover.

Cook in the oven for 30 minutes at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Reduce the heat to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C), and cook for 1 1/2 hours. Remove roast to a platter to rest for 10 to 15 minutes. Slice, and top with onions and gravy.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

What liquids do you add, water, stock ,tomato, juice, wine? You need something


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I find that with slow over roasting just 1/2 cup of water in the bottom is all that is needed. If the pan lid seals tight it will make plenty of its own juices.


----------

